# Hair changing colour and texture.



## Tsamba (Jan 3, 2012)

My little 6 yr old Yorkie type and size mongrel has recently (in the last month or so) developed a patch (about the size of my hand) of short coarse black hair on her back, the rest of her coat is silky soft longish and silver grey/black in colour. She has had no change in diet or environment and is behaving like her normal self....any ideas? Thanks in advance T.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Unfortunately, I don't have a clue but anything different to the normal that appears on my pets I get them checked out with the vet.

I took my rabbit to the vet as he had an abnormal moult at the beginning of the Autumn. The vet said whilst it is uncommon and not normal it wasn't a problem his winter coat grew back normal.


----------



## Lil Doglets (Oct 17, 2011)

It's probably just her hair changing as she gets older, my yorkies fur has changed alot over the years and in the last 1-2 years it's been going through weird patchy phases that change colour and go really coarse/wirey. 
When she was younger her hair was straight and silky , now she is 8 and it's much more wavy and coarse.
I wouldn't worry too much about it if her skin all looks fine, no itching and is her usual self , but you can always check with the vet to put your mind at rest


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

When i recently attended a T Touch course it was spoken about about how sometimes (in their belief) that if an animal is feeling pain or soreness in a particular area then the area above that the coat can change in colour thickness or texture.
I would go to the vets and have a general check over.



Vicki


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

I would also consult a vet, however some dogs appear to turn black due to a hormone imbalance. It might be worth googling this (sorry can't do this for you ATM I'm at work) 

Is it itchy, scabby or smelly at all?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Tsamba said:


> My little 6 yr old Yorkie type and size mongrel has recently (in the last month or so) developed a patch (about the size of my hand) of short coarse black hair on her back, the rest of her coat is silky soft longish and silver grey/black in colour. She has had no change in diet or environment and is behaving like her normal self....any ideas? Thanks in advance T.


There is a lot of endocrine system and hormone problems that can cause changes in coat colour and texture and cause hairloss. Are there any other changes at all, perhaps drinking and peeing more, having more of an appetite,
weight gain or loss, and change in energy levels and exercise tolerance.
Sometimes other symptoms occur if endocrine sometimes they dont until much later and skin/coat changes are the only differences for awhile.
Might be worth getting the vet to have a look, but if you dont take her right away, keep an eye out for any changes.


----------

